# Condensate P-trap



## ICE (Jan 6, 2016)

I don't think it will work and the contractor is adamant that he has done this for years and I am the first inspector to reject it. Does anyone think that this will work?


----------



## north star (Jan 6, 2016)

$ $ = $ $



> *" Does anyone think that this will work? "*


Uuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhmmmm,  ..."No !"*% % + % %*


----------



## jdfruit (Jan 6, 2016)

Installation instructions usually have the manufacturers minimum requirements for the condensate ptrap and many times has pictures for the illiterate contractor


----------



## jar546 (Jan 6, 2016)

Not going to work whatsoever.  Dumb answer. :anonymous::fatigue:


----------



## steveray (Jan 7, 2016)

> Installation instructions usually have the manufacturers minimum requirements for the condensate ptrap and many times has pictures for the illiterate contractor


Yes...and the depth of the seal is surprising sometimes....


----------



## ICE (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## steveray (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks ICE!


----------



## Roy Jackson (Jan 9, 2016)

I don't accept these running traps. To shallow. I have seen it specifically prohibited in some installation manuals


----------



## ICE (Jan 9, 2016)

Alrighty then, The trap needs to hold 2" of water in order to overcome the negative pressure. So if the blower is upstream of the coil, no trap is required as there will be positive pressure at the coil. If the blower is downstream of the coil there will be negative pressure and a trap is required. The secondary drain will require a trap as well as the primary drain.

The only thing that I have been getting correct is the 2" seal. I have required a trap on every unit no matter where the blower is located. I haven't required a trap on the secondary drain. Well now I know better.


----------



## steveray (Jan 11, 2016)

I don't think I have ever seen a blower downstream....But I always see traps..


----------



## ICE (Jan 11, 2016)

Here's a job that wouldn't need a P-trap.





I was tempted to write a correction that said, "Gas connector is not permitted to be used as gas pipe.


----------



## linnrg (Jan 11, 2016)

is that a wall furnace mounted horizontal if so is that allowed?


----------



## ICE (Jan 12, 2016)

It is not a wall furnace.


----------



## MtnArch (Jan 22, 2016)

> I don't think it will work and the contractor is adamant that he has done this for years and I am the first inspector to reject it. Does anyone think that this will work?


Just because you've done it that way for years does NOT mean that you've done it RIGHT for years.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 22, 2016)

Furnace looks like an upright and may not be permitted to be installed in this manner. I'd like to see a photo of the burners and flame direction? A-coil drain pan connection to drain?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 22, 2016)

This just does't smell right, maybe I smell GAS in the attic?


----------



## Rays197 (Feb 11, 2016)

> Here's a job that wouldn't need a P-trap.
> 
> 
> 
> I was tempted to write a correction that said, "Gas connector is not permitted to be used as gas pipe.


In theory,  yes on positive side of the coil for furnaces but some of  the manufactures instructions shipped with  the coil state a P-trap is required  and some will state no running traps. The new Trane AHU's with the coil on positive side state no trap is required. Also if you read the coil instructions some state the condensate line shall be insulated.


----------



## ICE (May 3, 2016)

Our Mechanical Section has told me that the condensate drain from an evaporator coil is an indirect waste pipe.


```
California Plumbing Code.
803.0 Indirect Waste Piping.
803.1 General. Except as hereinafter provided, the size and
construction of indirect waste piping shall be in accordance
with other sections of this code applicable to drainage and
vent piping. No vent from indirect waste piping shall
combine with a sewer-connected vent, but shall extend
separately to the outside air. Indirect waste pipes exceeding
5 feet (1524 mm), but less than 15 feet (4572 mm) in length
shall be directly trapped, but such traps need not be vented.
Indirect waste pipes less than 15 feet (4572 mm) in
length shall be not less than the diameter of the drain outlet
or tailpiece of the fixture, appliance, or equipment served,
and in no case less than 1⁄2 of an inch (15 mm). Angles and
changes of direction in such indirect waste pipes shall be
provided with cleanouts so as to permit flushing and
cleaning.
```
[/CODE]The part about the cleanouts is a hoot.

The secondary is exempt.





Could it be that the pipe is held on with tape?


----------

